# Come here ho, mistletoe, I got birdies, crows Lil bitty bitch wanna jump on the dick I'm like bool



## JamesWolverine (Aug 27, 2015)

Young thug 2:40-  let's get it, let's get it
I got these bitches kissin' on these bitches
I can't even count 'em, I fuck by the digits
Swag terrific, I might fuck this bitch in the kitchen
Baby, don't use dirty dishes, or else you might whip up a BURRRR!
My neck, my wrist is a BURRRR!
She wanna fuck my dogs, I'm like woof
Panoramic roof, I drop the coupe, boo
Pull up with a bitch, she look like New New
It's okay if I lie to you, bitch, my swag the truth
Hey, she come right back, that's what them diamonds do
Fifty thousand off fifty niggas, no caliber, bitch


----------



## Blue Wizard (Aug 27, 2015)




----------



## ebgood (Aug 27, 2015)

Why do u like wack shit?


----------



## JamesWolverine (Aug 27, 2015)

Blue Wizard said:


>


God, you're ancient bruhh!


----------



## JamesWolverine (Aug 27, 2015)

ebgood said:


> Why do u like wack shit?


BRUH they got flo!.


----------



## ebgood (Aug 27, 2015)

JamesWolverine said:


> BRUH they got flo!.


Smh...u kids today.. lol


----------



## Blue Wizard (Aug 27, 2015)

JamesWolverine said:


> God, you're ancient bruhh!


The video I posted is about shit but it's still less shitty than the one you posted. I have failed you.


----------



## JamesWolverine (Aug 27, 2015)

Blue Wizard said:


> The video I posted is about shit but it's still less shitty than the one you posted. I have failed you.


Suck on mah dickk ma nigga.


----------



## Blue Wizard (Aug 27, 2015)

JamesWolverine said:


> Suck on mah dickk ma nigga.


Are you passable?


----------



## JamesWolverine (Aug 27, 2015)

Blue Wizard said:


> Are you passable?


10 inch Black dark thick cock.


----------



## Blue Wizard (Aug 27, 2015)

JamesWolverine said:


> 10 inch Black dark thick cock.


That wasn't what I asked.


----------



## ebgood (Aug 27, 2015)

Look man, i dont want u to take this as me talkin shit. Im honestly just concerned over how people take to modern mainstream rap. U do know it makes u dumber by the bar right? These cats cant spell half the shit they spit. Theres no substance and no creativity and the beat aint even hard most of the time.


----------



## skunkd0c (Aug 27, 2015)

oh no tis another JW thread -5 stars!


----------



## vro (Aug 27, 2015)

are those gucci mane lyrics


----------



## JamesWolverine (Aug 27, 2015)

ebgood said:


> Look man, i dont want u to take this as me talkin shit. Im honestly just concerned over how people take to modern mainstream rap. U do know it makes u dumber by the bar right? These cats cant spell half the shit they spit. Theres no substance and no creativity and the beat aint even hard most of the time.


I absolutely agree with you, but if you're intelligent enough you'll learn to enjoy it without having to take it seriously, I just listen to it, knowing my intelligence or my social skills wont be affected nor will it change me in real life. 
On that note, this one is better.


----------



## ebgood (Aug 27, 2015)

Learning to enjoy wack shit seems so far from intelligent imo. Thats like learning to enjoy eating shit. I..i just cant do it


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Aug 27, 2015)

JamesWolverine said:


> I absolutely agree with you, but if you're intelligent enough you'll learn to enjoy it without having to take it seriously...



Exactly how intelligent is that? Do you have a number, or is it in relation to something?


----------



## JamesWolverine (Aug 27, 2015)

ebgood said:


> Learning to enjoy wack shit seems so far from intelligent imo. Thats like learning to enjoy eating shit. I..i just cant do it


The beat is catchy lol if I like something I can't force myself to like something else that I dont lmao


----------



## JamesWolverine (Aug 27, 2015)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Exactly how intelligent is that? Do you have a number, or is it in relation to something?


You're contradicting yourself, that's like saying people that play video games are murders or not intelligent.


----------



## bu$hleaguer (Aug 27, 2015)

Is your real name James Wolverine? Are you related to Kevin? He changed his name when he was like 24 to Kevin Gonnagle. But people who know him still call him The Wolf, or Wolfy. Sorry to intervene in the thread, I just thought it would be cool if you were related to him. It's crazy sometimes when you realize how many people are related to each other. Like they were all fuckin each other back in the day. Right?


----------



## neosapien (Aug 27, 2015)

Imagine the word of god without religious groupies
Imagine a savior born in a Mexican hoopty
Persecuted a single mother in a modern manger
You crucify him again like a fucking stranger
Tears of the anger are worth more than diamonds or rubies
Imagine being locked up since juvi
Imagine changing your life and still going out like tookie
Imagine niggas talking shit when they never knew me
Imagine a movie that depicted the pain in your life like the kids in Afghanistan chasing a kite
For most of the world that's what it's like
Imagine if the woman your suppose to love for the rest of your life is set to marry someone else at the end of the night
They say you fight the greatest jihad in your heart and your mind and fight the hardest when you start from behind
So I dreamed the impossible all the time
Fuck a masonic design America's future is mine repeat that to yourself cause if cultures a crime the numbers tatted on your arm aren't too far behind
It can only conquer you after they murdered your mind
So rise up motherfucker like the sign of the times
I feel my body weakening but my spirit is fine
Ready to go to war with devils at the drop of a dime and
Fight with my rebel army until the stars are aligned

Nostradamus was a white man's prophet who predicated European supremacist logic
Because the pilgrims and conquistadors columns killed more innocent people than Hitler and Stalin (Yes)
I guess the fortune teller skipped an Antichrist or two
Brother give this to the OG's doing life with you and
Pray for the problems with the popes psychology so the Vatican will offer an apology, (for what?!)
for destroying the peoples liberation theology
Snatching the spirit of Jesus from people in poverty
Business decisions like keeping people in prisons but had the opposite effect incarcerating religion
That type of crooked politics imposed on a populous is obvious if you read the Northwood documents
Forget the compliments for what I recorded
And live the revolution instead of always dying for it
Remember a bullet can never stop me
My legions are led by the spirit Haile Selassie watch me
Even if I'm shot in the shakra I will prosper
Doppler effect bumping music out a helicopter
Tellin the Persians there comes the rasta
And tell them I came back as the son of the Ahura Mazda
Fish out the Philistine dagon from the shores of Gaza
And call Quetzalcoatl flying over La Raza
This is a message to the older gods I'll sacrifice you all to the revolution like the Romanovs
Lost in the desert like the Hebrews of Israel
The blood clot system try to kill me like sickle cell
But I survived and alive to fight another day cocooned in a coma
I can still hear my mother pray
Sister crying out to god please let my brother stay
Walking towards the light but somethings pulling me the other way


----------



## ebgood (Aug 27, 2015)

neosapien said:


> Imagine the word of god without religious groupies
> Imagine a savior born in a Mexican hoopty
> Persecuted a single mother in a modern manger
> You crucify him again like a fucking stranger
> ...


BARS


----------



## OddBall1st (Aug 27, 2015)

ebgood said:


> Look man, i dont want u to take this as me talkin shit. Im honestly just concerned over how people take to modern mainstream rap. U do know it makes u dumber by the bar right? These cats cant spell half the shit they spit. Theres no substance and no creativity and the beat aint even hard most of the time.




It`s pro nouns, and reverb.

Last one I heard was like,,,,...Me, me, mine, my, I, I, I, me, me, my, my myself, not yours, me, I,me, my.....with something resembling a bass.


----------



## The Coppers (Aug 27, 2015)

rap is crap today. Like its come full circle since the Fresh Prince


----------



## heckler73 (Aug 27, 2015)

The Coppers said:


> rap is crap today. Like its come full circle since the Fresh Prince


I don't think it is fair to even call it "rap". It's a new brand of Sugar Pop.
That autotune is annoying as hell. Was it Britney Spears' fault? I blame her for the devolution of HipHop. When she got on Zomba records is when everything started going downhill.


----------



## ebgood (Aug 27, 2015)

Thank God for the remaining lyricists


----------



## ODanksta (Aug 28, 2015)

@JamesWolverine Right up your alley


----------



## JamesWolverine (Aug 28, 2015)

bu$hleaguer said:


> Is your real name James Wolverine? Are you related to Kevin? He changed his name when he was like 24 to Kevin Gonnagle. But people who know him still call him The Wolf, or Wolfy. Sorry to intervene in the thread, I just thought it would be cool if you were related to him. It's crazy sometimes when you realize how many people are related to each other. Like they were all fuckin each other back in the day. Right?


I'm related to your mothers DICK.


----------



## Aeroknow (Aug 28, 2015)

ODanksta said:


> @JamesWolverine Right up your alley


----------



## Bublonichronic (Aug 28, 2015)




----------



## bu$hleaguer (Aug 28, 2015)

JamesWolverine said:


> I'm related to your mothers DICK.


Yeah, the reason I asked about Kevin Gonnagle was because not only do you have the same name but you're equally as big a douchebag as he was! He got his jaw broken and his vagina stomped in for talking shit back in the day. Ended up a hopeless loser who trades blowjobs to homeless guys for protection on the street.

Fuck yourself you eternal loser.


----------



## JamesWolverine (Aug 28, 2015)

bu$hleaguer said:


> Yeah, the reason I asked about Kevin Gonnagle was because not only do you have the same name but you're equally as big a douchebag as he was! He got his jaw broken and his vagina stomped in for talking shit back in the day. Ended up a hopeless loser who trades blowjobs to homeless guys for protection on the street.
> 
> Fuck yourself you eternal loser.


I'll give you a blow job if you want.


----------



## bu$hleaguer (Aug 28, 2015)

JamesWolverine said:


> I'll give you a blow job if you want.


Yeah, that's cool. No teeth.


----------



## JamesWolverine (Aug 28, 2015)

bu$hleaguer said:


> Yeah, that's cool. No teeth.


I can't promise you that as I have a fetish for biting hard small penises.


----------



## ODanksta (Aug 28, 2015)

Damn bro you pissed off bushy


----------



## bu$hleaguer (Aug 28, 2015)

JamesWolverine said:


> I have a fetish for biting hard small penises.


That sounds about right.


----------

